# Seiko NH35 Movement Quality?



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I am curious about the quality of the Seiko NH35 movement, it's ETA equivalent if possible, and ultimately what watch quality level one could expect to see this movement. Would you expect/want to see it in a $500-$1,000 watch, Seiko or others?

Any input on the NH35 would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Matty


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

IMO, it doesn't really compare to an ETA, because these movements aren't positioned in the same way.

They're Seiko's non-Seiko branded workhorse movement, with hacking. While they can be serviced, they're generally throw-aways because a new movement can normally be sourced for less than the cost of a service.

@ > $500, I'd expect to see a 6R15/NE15 or better.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

mattybumpkin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am curious about the quality of the Seiko NH35 movement, it's ETA equivalent if possible, and ultimately what watch quality level one could expect to see this movement. Would you expect/want to see it in a $500-$1,000 watch, Seiko or others?
> 
> ...


The NH35/4R35 is being used in a lot of the new entry level Seiko 5 models. It is a reliable and robust movement based on the solid 7s26 calibre.

It is not in the same league as any of the mid range ETA modules but should compare nicely with the ETA movements found in Swatch products. If the NH35 lives up to it's 7s26 heritage; it will outlast the ETAs with a minimum to no servicing for a couple of decades.

The way Seiko is moving upscale/price; it's not inconceivable that this movement might one day be found in $500 watches but that may be a few years away. Right now, it is still being stuffed into the entry level sub $300 watches.


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

the NH35 is basically the resale version of the 4R35, its a fine movement and is equivalent to a Economie grade 2824-2 (some might even say a standard grade) 

While the 6R15 is Closer to the quality of the 2824-2 Elaborate grade you find in most Swiss watches under a grand. the 4R35 is usually regulated under 15 seconds a day and is not to be dismissed so easily. 

the price is around 85 euros per unit, it hacks, its handwinds, and while its speced to -35/+40 seconds most watches coming out of Seiko factories are more around -15/+15 meaning it can be finely regulated, 

The only problem is that its low price makes it impractical from repair as any decent watchmaker would charge 100+ dollars to take apart, clean and regulate an automatic movement,


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Alpinist said:


> the NH35 is basically the resale version of the 4R35, its a fine movement and is equivalent to a Economie grade 2824-2 (some might even say a standard grade)


Even the standard grade 2824 is adjusted in two positions. I believe entry-level (or Chinese-consigned) Seiko movements are unadjusted. That's not a terrible shortcoming, but it does lessen the chances you can have it regulated within reasonable +/-.


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

That's no good reason to throw them away, you could say the same thing for a Rolex after the cost of it a few times, as they must too!



bluloo said:


> IMO, it doesn't really compare to an ETA, because these movements aren't positioned in the same way.
> 
> They're Seiko's non-Seiko branded workhorse movement, with hacking.
> While they can be serviced, they're generally throw-aways because a new movement can normally be sourced for less than the cost of a service.
> ...


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

But, after one does COA it, it will run much better and be regulated to within 5/sec daily, as well as last longer than would initially. What is it with people and this trash and throwaway mentality? Did it not warm your soul, did it not provide the mechanical cache you desired, don't you want your watchmakers to know these and help you, offer labor at even lower rates to have your business?



Alpinist said:


> the NH35 is basically the resale version of the 4R35, its a fine movement and is equivalent to a Economie grade 2824-2 (some might even say a standard grade)
> 
> While the 6R15 is Closer to the quality of the 2824-2 Elaborate grade you find in most Swiss watches under a grand. the 4R35 is usually regulated under 15 seconds a day and is not to be dismissed so easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got the Nh35a in an Armida & I've found it to be very accurate with a very good power reserve.

I'm kind of hopeful it will last as well as any other Seiko movement & therefore easily outlive me.

For my money,give me a Seiko unbranded,whatever or Miyota over Swiss all day & every day.

Jewels this,adjusted that,positions twice or thrice,however you may, I want a movement that is accurate & durable without a sack full of marketing hype & price tag to match.

Forget Swiss,their marketing bumph is 40 years out of date & the Japanese are knocking them into a cocked hat on every front.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

serge70 said:


> I've got the Nh35a in an Armida & I've found it to be very accurate with a very good power reserve.
> 
> I'm kind of hopeful it will last as well as any other Seiko movement & therefore easily outlive me.
> 
> ...


AMEN BROTHER&#8230;..AMEN


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

How is it possible that Invicta offers watch with this mov for 90 USD? Is it really so cheap ?

f.e. this model:
Invicta Mens New 8926C PRO DIVER NH35A AUTOMATIC or try to find on ebay "invicta nh35"


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Deepdive said:


> how is it possible that invicta offer watch with this mov for 90 USD?
> Is it really so cheap ?
> 
> f.e. this model:
> ...


no doubt Invicta buys Seiko movements in huge quantity.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

A few thouhts:

First is - I don't think there's a huge price difference with the 7s26 vs the 4R15. I know you can get a 7s26 for $50US, and maybe less. I wouldn't expect the 4R15 to be ten or fifteen percent more. Those are to the public prices, and wholesale will be less of course.

On the other hand, if very well could be that some very small makers are tweaking/adjusting movements as they're assembled into cases. So you might end up with something really nice and accurate with the unsigned movement - depending on the company thats assembling the watch.

Early reports of the 4R15 from users/wearers is that the movement is coming off the line very well regulated for such a entry level item. This could be because the assembly line is newer, has latest engineering. Or, that the line is newer, and everything is running as if it was just set up - tight and accurate, as opposed to the 7s26 line which is quite old.

I'd not mind having a 4R15 based watch, and keep in mind that the case is the dollar grabber in watch design - the movement is nearly secondary to fashion in most watches. You pay for fashion! I am old enough to remember when "dungarees" were the cheapest pair of pants a parent could put on kid. Then .... they turned into blue jeans, daily wear, and got fashionable, and ultra-fashionable. Pricing no longer follows common sense, and "fashion" pricing is set by good old fashioned supply vs demand.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's good to read that the movt is spec'd at about +40/-35. I have the maranez bangla, a brass watch that I picked up preowned for $250 including shipping. Whereas my sinn and hamilton both run within 5-10 a day, the bangla is closer to the mark listed above. I personally don't care too much. If I need to adjust a watch every few days I'm okay with that.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

The nh35 in my Armida A8 seems to be very accurate, it keeps within 2sec per day in normal use.

Price-wise, I was looking at cousinsuk for 7s26s, and they actually charge less for the NH35.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

I've got the NH35 in my modded 8926 running +6 seconds per day, that was with a few rounds of regulating. It came out of the box at -15 seconds, probably should have just left it alone but glad I tinkered with it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a few dozen NH35 running in at least 6 different watch brands and they all run great, with no issues. Very robust and reliable. 

Seiko
Armida
Borealis
Invicta
Lew & Huey
Makara

That said, still prefer the Miyota 9015 because of the higher, smoother beat rate.


----------



## notech47 (Sep 4, 2014)

Invicta must be buying an enormous quantity of these movements and is likely getting a big price break. I am generally happy with the nh35a in the watches I have with this movement.


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

For those who havent got it yet, 

The NH35A is the SII version of the 4R35,

Its a hacking and handwinding version of the 4R36, Spron 110 balance wheel. 40h power reserve -25/+35 accuracy, 

You have the 4R15 which exactly the opposide and has no SII version has a Spron 510 balance wheel like the 6R15 but hacking and handwinding removed.

NH15/6 = 7S25/26
NH25 = 6R15
NH35/6 = 4R35/6


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

I am a huge Swiss fan and just bought and Armida A1 42mm bronze with date ( used ) and have had the watch three days....she is +1 over those three days which is incredible to me....none of my 2824s in the past have been that accurate.....needless to say, I am very pleased and the watch was in mint condition when I received....will be wearing her a lot...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Alpinist said:


> For those who havent got it yet,
> 
> The NH35A is the SII version of the 4R35,
> 
> ...


Agreed !
The 4R15 is basically a 7s with improved Spron spring thats use in the 6R.
The 4R35 is 7S with hacking and handwinding capabilities. 
NH35 is = to the 4R35, just like Seiko = Sii or Citizen to Miyota.

In summary, they are all work horse.


----------



## MrLeatherback (Nov 25, 2017)

We've been testing out our prototype the past two months –– with an NH35 installed in the case –– and it's been working out quite well. 

As received from the OEM manufacturer, with the watch having been hand wound and then set out for 24 hours (dial facing up), we were seeing a loss of just barely 1 second per day. Obviously, that's not a real world sort of situation (few people buy a watch, wind it, and then set it out on a table for 24 hours), and so we've been testing more realistic scenarios, where we let wrist action and motion wind the watch while being worn –– typically for around sixteen hours per day –– and then let it sit at night for about 8 hours (always with the dial up). Typically, we're seeing a loss of anywhere between 10 and 15 seconds per day.

Interestingly, when the prototype first arrived, we were seeing a loss of between 13 and 15 seconds per day. Now that there's been a bit of a breaking in* period (two months of regular wear), the typical loss is in the 10 to 12 second range.

*Yes, I know... There's a ton of debate on whether on not mechanical movements require a breaking in period or not. In my experience, primarily with Seiko movements, a four to six week period of regular wear is required before a watch "settles in." Your mileage (and experiences) may vary.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Had this Presage 3 days and so far it is deadnuts accurate


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Another that will take Seiko movements over Swiss. My 7S26 does the positional correcting dance for weeks and stays within 5 seconds of Atomic.

As it's been the weekend my Swiss 2824 has had wrist time, my Invicta got a little wake up call and set. The 2824 after 12hrs was +2 & is off to bed for the week and the Invicta (NH35) held Atomic time till it went back to sleep after 8hrs. Just a small wake up call lasted 8hrs.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

CharlieBandroid said:


> A few thouhts:
> 
> First is - I don't think there's a huge price difference with the 7s26 vs the 4R15. I know you can get a 7s26 for $50US, and maybe less. I wouldn't expect the 4R15 to be ten or fifteen percent more. Those are to the public prices, and wholesale will be less of course...........


My latest Armida with NH35 keeps much better time than my two years old 7s26


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

The Seiko NH35 is our go-to movement for our AQUA Diver model. It's an extremely reliable Japanese movement which always us to offer a quality movement while keeping our price point on the diver reasonable.


----------



## Voodoosix (Mar 23, 2018)

Are date wheels interchangeable between the 7s and nh35? I have a black 7s36 wheel and a white nh35 inbound, just wondering if they are swapable, or do I need to buy a new wheel as well?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

my 2 Nh36 are amazing. would chose it over swiss always.


----------



## KeepTime (Dec 6, 2018)

My NH35 DarkSea keeps +5 to +10 on the wrist. On my desk, displayed like a clock, with the face angled up @ 45 degrees it seems to hold approx +15 seconds. 

Dial-up, my NH35 DarkSea keeps approx +8. Dial-down, +10.

I'm impressed, since this "throw away" movement keeps better time than many of the Swiss pieces I wear, the "cheapest" being an Oris F1, which is all over the place depending on positioning, and +11/12 dial-up. 

Only my chronometers, higher-end ETAs, and Quartz watches are noticeably more accurate. 

STRAIGHT from service, I've had a Rollie (albeit an early '80s Sub) that could barely keep -3/+10 per day when worn, typically +11 on a normal day with no shock to the watch.

The NH35 may be "cheap," but it is HARDLY a throw-away movement, IMHO.


----------



## cbbr (Apr 13, 2010)

No knock, but why would you pay to have a movement serviced that you can swap in 10 minutes and buy for under $40? In that sense, it appears to be a throwaway, albeit a very good, very reliable throwaway until it breaks.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

cbbr said:


> No knock, but why would you pay to have a movement serviced that you can swap in 10 minutes and buy for under $40? In that sense, it appears to be a throwaway, albeit a very good, very reliable throwaway until it breaks.


That works if you can do the movement change yourself. But if your looking at paying a watchmaker to replace the movement. You have the cost of the movement, + the watch makers time. 
Chances are that's going to cost as much as the service anyway. 
Watchmakers also only scource parts and movements from reputable scources. So they won't be getting cheap parts from ebay and won't nessesarily get the best price on parts. And mostly they won't fit any parts that you yourself provide. As they are of unknown age and quality.


----------



## cbbr (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry, my assumption was DIY and your point is well taken. But based on my past experiences with the 7s26, even if a watchmaker is involved and the price is a wash I would opt to replace the movement. Part of the reason that I am learning to work on my Seiko's is the expense of having a 7s26 serviced several times over a few years. I suspect that I should have replaced it (and the watchmaker) when the second failure occured.


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

cbbr said:


> Sorry, my assumption was DIY and your point is well taken. But based on my past experiences with the 7s26, even if a watchmaker is involved and the price is a wash I would opt to replace the movement. Part of the reason that I am learning to work on my Seiko's is the expense of having a 7s26 serviced several times over a few years. I suspect that I should have replaced it (and the watchmaker) when the second failure occured.


The other way of looking at it is, if you are inclined, you can try some level of service yourself with little risk since you can always fall back on replacing the movement.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Deepdive said:


> how is it possible that invicta offer watch with this mov for 90 USD?
> Is it really so cheap ?
> 
> f.e. this model:
> ...


Because they buy them in huge quantities at a very low price and the remaining parts of their watches are junk. And don't forget, even though they sell the watch for $90.00, it's really a $400.00 watch at retail. (-;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob.DeLorne (Apr 18, 2018)

Really like both your orange mods! 
Especially the snowflake! Not every dial can handle one of those well.


Derek411 said:


> Another that will take Seiko movements over Swiss. My 7S26 does the positional correcting dance for weeks and stays within 5 seconds of Atomic.
> 
> As it's been the weekend my Swiss 2824 has had wrist time, my Invicta got a little wake up call and set. The 2824 after 12hrs was +2 & is off to bed for the week and the Invicta (NH35) held Atomic time till it went back to sleep after 8hrs. Just a small wake up call lasted 8hrs.


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

Ticino Diver Pro is advertized with,.." a very stable Seiko NH35 movement". Only $149 
I'm tempted to buy one... it's a throw away, kick around watch. That looks good. Anyone know about these....


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Angler said:


> Ticino Diver Pro is advertized with,.." a very stable Seiko NH35 movement". Only $149
> I'm tempted to buy one... it's a throw away, kick around watch. That looks good. Anyone know about these....


The Seiko NH35/36 movements are great quality buys for what is an entry level automatic movement. The NH** versions are all built by a Seiko Company SII Seiko Industries Inc, they have bases in Hong Kong and Indonesia I think and probably elsewhere in the Far East too. These movements are built by robotics with very little Human Participation, so the Clean Room conditions help in the Quality Control. Most of the movements are built and tested by machine, but some of the third party builders do put effort into regulating them once they place them in a case. This adds quite a lot in terms of money, but you end up with a watch that does show the level of performance these movements are capable of.

Seiko sell watches with basically the same movements in them, but they name them the 4R35/4R36. The movement is basically the same, but the branding is different and how much they are regulated is a moot point. Certainly if you buy a watch with say a 4R36 movement in it, that is "Made In Japan" then you could expect a "better quality" product. But then again, this subject has been covered here a bouts and the difference is truly a moot point! I buy from a Dealer in Singapore and when when I question hard he says in reality the difference is down to tighter QC control?? Judge from that what you will. ;-)

But in reality, watches with the SII NH** can be incredible Value For Money. I have several, non Seiko Watches from a Company called Cadisen, that have the SII movements and considering I got them on one of the AliX sales for around £45 delivered to me in the UK they are incredible watches. Not really up to Seiko level of style and finish, but for day to day beaters, what is not to like? But my most stunning bargain, was a watch from a Hong Kong company called DOM and I got a watch with an SII NH** movement for £28 delivered! I bought it as I thought for that money, it was going to be all over the place and I could use it to practice and learn how to regulate a watch with these movements. In practice the watch was and still is running within about +/- 6secs a day, so bloody incredible, and all I could do was probably make it worse!! So I have left it alone, don't like the styling so don't wear it much, but it is a Great Watch!!









So in my opinion, these are great movements and I am yet to find any material differences between the NH35/36 series or the 4R35/36, but you "Pays your money and takes your chance!"

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My 4R35/36 have always been more accurate than any 6R15. The 6R is always prone to positional variance. I’ve had 3 and they have been garbage. In saying that any Seiko movement and I include the 8L35 (I have had no experience with their high beat movements) is no comparison in terms of accuracy to a properly regulated ETA movement.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Galaga said:


> My 4R35/36 have always been more accurate than any 6R15. The 6R is always prone to positional variance. I've had 3 and they have been garbage. In saying that any Seiko movement and I include the 8L35 (I have had no experience with their high beat movements) is no comparison in terms of accuracy to a properly regulated ETA movement.


And why would you expect a non regulated movement to compare to a properly regulated one? Apples to oranges here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I had an NH35 in my Maratac SR-35 diver that was super accurate out of the box, within a few seconds per day. No complaints here. I sold the watch to scale down the collection but it was a fantastic watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

kiwi71 said:


> I had an NH35 in my Maratac SR-35 diver that was super accurate out of the box, within a few seconds per day. No complaints here. I sold the watch to scale down the collection but it was a fantastic watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I just realized the OP posted this in 2013!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> And why would you expect a non regulated movement to compare to a properly regulated one? Apples to oranges here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask him (Galaga) if he even knows what "positional variance" means.


----------



## Tka92 (Jan 21, 2017)

Only had good experience with it, but wouldn't want to pay more than 500 dollars. Its a fine work horse features in a lot of watches that can be serviced by most. 

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I like my NH-powered watches. But I'm also realistic about expectations. They were cheap movements, and they perform VERY well for what they cost.

I also have a 6R15 powered SARB and there is no contest as to which movement performs better.

I've had to regulate all of them. But once set, the 6R15 is way more consistent.

The NH movements do pretty well, but they're going to vary somewhat day by day. Some days they'll be +2, some -5, some +7. It depends on what I did that day or whether I wore it to bed or left it on the table. I'll correct them every few days or so just because I'm OCD about seconds accuracy. I feel like that's very good performance for a $30 movement.

My 6R15 runs like a quartz. I last regulated it in February. I just posted a few days ago that it lost a total of 1s in a week. I've been mostly wearing it since then (took it off for NYE) and right now it's -1.5s. I'm honestly a little annoyed that it's slow since it usually runs a little fast, but it's still so close that I haven't felt the need to correct it so it's fine by me. It was a little more expensive than my NH watches, but worth every penny.

So yeah... that's my unscientific data point.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Impulse said:


> Ask him (Galaga) if he even knows what "positional variance" means.


I'll let you ask him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MrDisco99 said:


> I like my NH-powered watches. But I'm also realistic about expectations. They were cheap movements, and they perform VERY well for what they cost.
> 
> I also have a 6R15 powered SARB and there is no contest as to which movement performs better.
> 
> ...


Consider yourself lucky and I feel the opposite about the wacky 6r15. I've had 7 of them and the inconsistency and lack of accuracy has made me swear off ever buying another with that movement. The 3 I've kept are like a box of chocolate as you never know what you'll get from one time to the next. The watches I have with the 4r36 have been way more accurate & consistent.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> And why would you expect a non regulated movement to compare to a properly regulated one? Apples to oranges here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a 7s, 4R and 6R all regulated by an authorized dealer and nothing much changed. Still prone to positional variance. There goes that word again.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Impulse said:


> Ask him (Galaga) if he even knows what "positional variance" means.


What a stupid thing to post. Even if I didn't know I could look it up.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I've had a 7s, 4R and 6R all regulated by an authorized dealer and nothing much changed. Still prone to positional variance. There goes that word again.


Fair enough on the 7S/4R/6R, but the 8L if lucky out of the factory or if regulated, can definitely outperform ETA movements.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Fair enough on the 7S/4R/6R, but the 8L if lucky out of the factory or if regulated, can definitely outperform ETA movements.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Haven't had the 8L regulated. It's running about plus 8-10 seconds. If it was my only watch I would but that's fine in a rotation.


----------



## Liiwu (Apr 22, 2020)

Can u tell me yours opinion about this compare: Is it good?


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

serge70 said:


> I've got the Nh35a in an Armida & I've found it to be very accurate with a very good power reserve.
> 
> I'm kind of hopeful it will last as well as any other Seiko movement & therefore easily outlive me.
> 
> ...


Has the osmonds got teeth .


----------



## Dinty (Jul 1, 2020)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The Seiko NH35/36 movements are great quality buys for what is an entry level automatic movement. The NH** versions are all built by a Seiko Company SII Seiko Industries Inc, they have bases in Hong Kong and Indonesia I think and probably elsewhere in the Far East too. These movements are built by robotics with very little Human Participation, so the Clean Room conditions help in the Quality Control. Most of the movements are built and tested by machine, but some of the third party builders do put effort into regulating them once they place them in a case. This adds quite a lot in terms of money, but you end up with a watch that does show the level of performance these movements are capable of.
> 
> Seiko sell watches with basically the same movements in them, but they name them the 4R35/4R36. The movement is basically the same, but the branding is different and how much they are regulated is a moot point. Certainly if you buy a watch with say a 4R36 movement in it, that is "Made In Japan" then you could expect a "better quality" product. But then again, this subject has been covered here a bouts and the difference is truly a moot point! I buy from a Dealer in Singapore and when when I question hard he says in reality the difference is down to tighter QC control?? Judge from that what you will. ;-)
> 
> ...


Great thoughts. And you're right -- that's one UGLY watch!


----------



## TudorGMT20 (Jul 8, 2020)

bluloo said:


> IMO, it doesn't really compare to an ETA, because these movements aren't positioned in the same way.
> 
> They're Seiko's non-Seiko branded workhorse movement, with hacking.
> While they can be serviced, they're generally throw-aways because a new movement can normally be sourced for less than the cost of a service.
> ...


There is no comparison. The NH35 needs to be wound up just about every day to get the COSC like accuracy (like a manual wind watch). Let it go over night and into the next day, it will not charge up by itself (not all of them though). It appears that the quality and weight of the rotor has a lot to do with how much the watch is automatically wound with decent active wear per day. The ETA charges up much better.


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

Pawl_Buster said:


> The NH35/4R35 is being used in a lot of the new entry level Seiko 5 models. It is a reliable and robust movement based on the solid 7s26 calibre.
> It is not in the same league as any of the mid range ETA modules but should compare nicely with the ETA movements found in Swatch products. If the NH35 lives up to it's 7s26 heritage; it will outlast the ETAs with a minimum to no servicing for a couple of decades.
> 
> The way Seiko is moving upscale/price; it's not inconceivable that this movement might one day be found in $500 watches but that may be a few years away. Right now, it is still being stuffed into the entry level sub $300 watches.


Rich guy can't afford to service a cheaper than service watch movement, you don't deserve any.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh and how smooth the 4R36 winds. I have numerous ETA 2824 and Sellita SW200 that have the dreaded rotor whirl







when winding or the sand in the movement feel when winding. I have never owned a Seiko but bought a Samurai and love it. It is one month old and is running 0.6 secs/ day.


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

Chicawolverina said:


> But, after one does COA it, it will run much better and be regulated to within 5/sec daily, as well as last longer than would initially. What is it with people and this trash and throwaway mentality? Did it not warm your soul, did it not provide the mechanical cache you desired, don't you want your watchmakers to know these and help you, offer labor at even lower rates to have your business?


Your take on this is pidanticaly idiotic and short


AC81 said:


> That works if you can do the movement change yourself. But if your looking at paying a watchmaker to replace the movement. You have the cost of the movement, + the watch makers time.
> Chances are that's going to cost as much as the service anyway.
> Watchmakers also only scource parts and movements from reputable scources. So they won't be getting cheap parts from ebay and won't nessesarily get the best price on parts. And mostly they won't fit any parts that you yourself provide. As they are of unknown age and quality.


Frankly, I don't get why people are so cheap about having a great movement COA'd because it didn't cost as much as something that's probably overpriced, I don't understand why these morons even bother to wear anything that isn't a cheap quartz movement, or why they even bother to hassle us with their pedantic twaddle on things that they don't even grasp on anything other than the lowest common denominators?


----------

